# xray t1 ft



## zinger77 (Oct 28, 2004)

need a little help with basic setup. what springs? things like that any thing that will help. thanks everyone.

zinger :wave:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Carpet or asphalt, rubber tires, foam tires, high bite-lowbite? Cool?


----------



## zinger77 (Oct 28, 2004)

carpet with foam tires.low bite

thanks ray


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Well-I think that will be easy.

Shocks
Front
40 wt Hudy oil 4-holes open with Violet springs
Rear
30wt Hudy oil 4-holes open with Blue Springs

Put the lower hingepins both in the middle roll position and run 3-deg caster blocks up front. IN back-start with 2mm shims for toe in and the longest wheelbase. Try 1mm shims for toe-in-in back if you want more steering.

Front camber link is short and bottom hole.
Rear camber link is on bulkhead and short position on hub. 

Now-what size tire and I'll try and recommend droop numbers to try.

But-you can start at 0-in front and 4 in back as a good start on most size foam tires.

Ray


----------



## zinger77 (Oct 28, 2004)

tires are 2.5inches purple on rear plaid on front


thanks for all your help ray

john


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

John,

Since its low bite-the 2.5" tires may be okay-but I would really recommend you true them 2.40" to start and regardless-you shold be able to start your droop at 1 and 5 with those tires. But-at 2.5" tires-your lookng at a better possibility of chunking them off the rim if you hit something.

Ray


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Can you give me a base setup for the Evo 2 on a flowing asphalt track running 19turn and Cs-22's. I've got the car coming in on Friday and a race Saturday.
Thanks
chad


----------



## zinger77 (Oct 28, 2004)

ray thanks for all the help

thanks again
john


----------

